# [Spam removed]



## Guest (Dec 15, 2006)

I receive every day up to 15 mails that advertise some porn resources, like this:

[TONS of spam deleted]


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

Really? That's fascinating...


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2006)

*you are sick man, and it will send you blind*


----------



## Frederik Magle (Feb 17, 2006)

Unfortunately it is impossible to prevent spam altogether, so the only thing I can do is to delete it as soon as possible. But rest assure that anyone spamming will be banned (including IP-ban of several forums) and have their posts deleted swiftly.


----------

